# Basset hound puppy



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

We've been waiting such a long time and she is finally on her way ! We should be picking her up next weekend. I told myself I wouldn't buy anything until she was definitely coming because we've got our hopes up so many times and there haven't been any bitches for us, so even though she's been two years in the planning, it's now a bit of a rush to get her kitted out !

Here is the list of things we need:
Crate (36" with divider ?)
Sleep teddy
Food
Spay
Dry bag
Harness
Hound glove
Hound bowl or snood
Clicker
Treats
Microchip
Baby gate
Poo bags
White vinegar
Puppy class
Hammock

Have I missed anything, and are there any things you wished you'd bought/not bought when you got your puppy ? She will be about 10 weeks old.
Also, Basset hound owners, would anyone be kind enough to measure your dog's neck ? The dry bags are measured in neck size. Size 4 is spaniel, size 5 Labradors and boxers, no in-betweens ! Spaniel size is 18" neck which seems very small when I measure it out ?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! :2thumb:

Can't wait to see photos of her! :jump:


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you  I can barely contain myself now, never mind what I'll be like when we pick her up and I'm surrounded by loads of them. Two years is far too long to live without a dog.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Will she have had her jabs?

Cant wait to see piccies of her!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

They have all had their jabs but we haven't chosen which one yet. There are three litters to choose from, parents being these pairs:

Litter 1.

Sire









Dam









Litter 2.

Sire as above

Dam










Litter 3.

Sire










Dam


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

parents of litter 3 are gorgeous, that would be my choice :flrt:

i know how you feel except i only waited 22 years!! lol ive always wanted a dobermann since i was tiny but never been able to, then i put things in motion at the start of this year and had to wait 8 months on my beautiful baby bum.

you must be so excited. will you be showing her?

edit: just noticed 'spay' on your list lol

i'd recomend a very warm fleece and warm trousers and slip on shoes for when she needs a pee at 2am, 4am & 6am :lol2: also small cage for housetraining and a much larger cage/ play pen for when you or her need a break. i bought myself a long lead so i can let her run around without running off before shes trained. :lol2:


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol, aww. They have always been my favourite as well but I'm 24 and this will be the first dog I've ever bought and raised myself. We had a doberman, Jack Russell and labradors as kids but Bassets are the ultimate for me.
Yeh we won't be showing her, just want a healthy active pet although she is from champion parents. We were originally gonna get a hunting Basset but we've waited through a couple of litters now and they always want to keep all the females ! So we've gone down the show Basset route reluctantly really.
Do you have your Dobie now ?

Haha yes can't wait for those times ! Looking forward to going splashing about in the rain with her though, I hope she's not a couchie !

Any recommendations on food from dog owners ? The breeder we were going to use originally was feeding Skinners, apparently this stuff is good for their (infection-prone) skin and good for draining the anal glands. It really is all glamour isn't it ?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Magpie said:


> Lol, aww. They have always been my favourite as well but I'm 24 and this will be the first dog I've ever bought and raised myself. We had a doberman, Jack Russell and labradors as kids but Bassets are the ultimate for me.
> Yeh we won't be showing her, just want a healthy active pet although she is from champion parents. We were originally gonna get a hunting Basset but we've waited through a couple of litters now and they always want to keep all the females ! So we've gone down the show Basset route reluctantly really.
> Do you have your Dobie now ?
> 
> ...


i have my baby girl now, got her last week :flrt: the needle teeth and sleepless nights are very draining but i know it'll be worth it in the long run lol 

as long as the parents are health tested im sure your puppy will be great regardless of champion status or not. i went for show quality because i want to show.

my baby was weaned on royal canin and now happy dog maxi baby, but i will be feeding her raw food once the puppy food is finished. i'd recomend reading into it, it's meant to help with sensitive skin/stomachs etc because its what a dog should be eating.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Is it very expensive to do ?

And importantly.. did you go for a brown or black dobe ?!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Magpie said:


> Is it very expensive to do ?
> 
> And importantly.. did you go for a brown or black dobe ?!


for me its working out to be very expensive, but ive been led to believe the raw diet makes them healthier with less vet visits so you technically save in the long run. or so i'm told. i've never done just raw food before, ive always fed a good quality dry complete with tripe or minced meat through it.

i have a black one, im not a huge fan of the other colours, has to be black for me.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

The dry mixed with raw sounds like a good option though. I will have to do some reading up on it.
Our dobe was black as well, she used to drape her lanky legs around people's shoulders like a big canine scarf. What's she called ?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Magpie said:


> The dry mixed with raw sounds like a good option though. I will have to do some reading up on it.
> Our dobe was black as well, she used to drape her lanky legs around people's shoulders like a big canine scarf. What's she called ?


im led to believe that we shouldnt feed dried food with raw food at the same time because they're digested at different rates, but i obviously didnt know that when i used to do it. but i never had any issues. but now im feeding my puppy chicken wings in the morning and her complete in the afternoon. so two meals of chicken and two meals of complete. so far so good. her name is Morgan


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh really, I would never have even thought. So complicated, this feeding lark ! They all claim to be the best but it's hard to tell what is, and what's rubbish !
Ah Morgan, I bet she's growing like there's no tomorrow as well


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Aw shes gonna be stunning, and we use Hills dry food for our puppy not sure if that's one you we consider.


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Is that Jackson sire of litter 3?? You will be fine Bassets are lovely I have one and a cross Basset :flrt:


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

No they are Bassbarrs, but our original breeder was Jackson's owner, we were gonna have one of Connie's (Jackson's sister) but they've had a couple of failed breedings with her. Do you show ?


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

I was going to, well we did. I have Bassbarr Bardalino (Billy wo also looks like Jack too I think :lol2 x Bromwylva Papilon (Polly). My girl developed a confirmation fault as she grew, flanged ribs so showing is not for her


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Here she is


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Aw poor girl, do you find Bromwylva's fairly healthy ?

Aww just seen her picture, she is gorgeous !


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you :flrt:. Shes a pretty sturdy little thing but shes only young, shes got conjuctivitis now as it is but I think thats more due to her breed than her breeding. You have to watch the eyes in Bassets as you will already know. She was on 5 mins walk for every month of life until she was 12 months, now she will have as little or as much excersize as as shes offered, never gets over active or tired. She took a good 6 months to housetrain properly and she is not shy about using her voice. Just seen your neck size bit oops sorry missed that. I dont know what it measures but she wears a medium PAH collar if that helps.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Magpie said:


> Oh really, I would never have even thought. So complicated, this feeding lark ! They all claim to be the best but it's hard to tell what is, and what's rubbish !
> Ah Morgan, I bet she's growing like there's no tomorrow as well


She is indeed, she's gained 1.6kg in one week since I got her! I've still got 3 weeks of carrying her! I'll break my back lol


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

We feed our lab on Arden Grange dry food it was recommended by our vet and is said to be one of the best as its hypoallergenic so very good for skin & coat condition


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally I prefer the first mating (litter 1), mainly because the parent's look to have slightly more leg than the others. But thats just from looking at the pictures, I might chose differently if I got my hands on the parents.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I prefer the first set of parents, mainly because I love the dam, she is so pretty ! And of course they are slightly taller. I've looked up inbreeding coefficients for all parents and the 3rd litter is highest (although none are bad).



> Thank you :flrt:. Shes a pretty sturdy little thing but shes only young, shes got conjuctivitis now as it is but I think thats more due to her breed than her breeding. You have to watch the eyes in Bassets as you will already know. She was on 5 mins walk for every month of life until she was 12 months, now she will have as little or as much excersize as as shes offered, never gets over active or tired. She took a good 6 months to housetrain properly and she is not shy about using her voice. Just seen your neck size bit oops sorry missed that. I dont know what it measures but she wears a medium PAH collar if that helps.


The eyes are a big thing for me. I can't bear to see a dog who can hardly see for such haws, so that'll be a big decider as well as ground clearance for me ! I am worried about the whole restricting exercise thing as well because I'm not at all sure how much is too much, or not enough, for this breed ? Information's quite hard to find on it. I know not to let them jump from things or climb stairs, which she won't be doing, but how long should her walks be ? I only just read the other day that you shouldn't let them play tug of war type games until they are about 18 months old ! Maybe I'm just worrying too much but my last dog (a labrador) was in so much pain with arthritis towards the end of her life, whether this is due to breeding, poor nutrition, being too rough playing when she was younger, there's no way to know, but I don't want to deal with that again really. I just want to do everything right this time. All our previous dogs were family pets (the labs we got when I was 9 years old and the last one died 2 years ago). So it's the first time I'm going it alone really, training them properly (as ours weren't !), feeding properly, and everything else hopefully ! So I do worry, probably far too much, we'll see !


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> for me its working out to be very expensive, but ive been led to believe the raw diet makes them healthier with less vet visits so you technically save in the long run.


why so expensive? Its works out at over half the price for me.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Magpie said:


> I am worried about the whole restricting exercise thing as well because I'm not at all sure how much is too much, or not enough, for this breed ? Information's quite hard to find on it. I know not to let them jump from things or climb stairs, which she won't be doing, but how long should her walks be ?


The general consensus is 5 minutes per month of the dog's age until the dog is mature and stopped growing. : victory: Mental stimulation and exercise is just as important as physical. :2thumb:


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

We've chosen her  Went to see them today and chose a little girl with a black face and tan eyebrows from the parents of litter number 2. She has a small umbilical hernia which we'll have fixed when she's spayed. She'll be about 12 weeks old when we pick her up, which wasn't ideal, I'd have liked to have been able to take her at 8 or 9 weeks but it's not feasible really, so hopefully the age difference won't set us back with regard to housetraining and bonding with me, which was my worry at getting an older puppy. But she will have had both sets of injections and be ready to start socialising so that's a bonus.
I forgot to put on the list as well, insurance. They come with a month's insurance from Petplan. Can anyone recommend insurers for pedigree dogs, and what type is best to go for ? I know some sting you with only paying out so much per condition etc.
The breeder weans the puppies on Royal Canin, and then puts them on adult food so they don't grow too quickly as they do with puppy food ? After weaning they are on Dr. John's, which I've never seen before. Any experiences with this food ? He is also a big advocate of the BARF diet but doesn't practise it at the moment. Is there a way to follow the BARF diet without costing a lot of money ? I wouldn't know where to get the meat from apart from supermarkets which obviously would mean it would turn out very expensive ! I don't want to skimp on her food by any means, but I'm not made of money, haha. What do others do ?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> why so expensive? Its works out at over half the price for me.


because i dont have any local places i can pick things up cheap, my local butcher only has a couple bones every time i go in to ask. i have to order everything in.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Magpie said:


> We've chosen her  Went to see them today and chose a little girl with a black face and tan eyebrows from the parents of litter number 2. She has a small umbilical hernia which we'll have fixed when she's spayed. She'll be about 12 weeks old when we pick her up, which wasn't ideal, I'd have liked to have been able to take her at 8 or 9 weeks but it's not feasible really, so hopefully the age difference won't set us back with regard to housetraining and bonding with me, which was my worry at getting an older puppy. But she will have had both sets of injections and be ready to start socialising so that's a bonus.
> I forgot to put on the list as well, insurance. They come with a month's insurance from Petplan. Can anyone recommend insurers for pedigree dogs, and what type is best to go for ? I know some sting you with only paying out so much per condition etc.
> The breeder weans the puppies on Royal Canin, and then puts them on adult food so they don't grow too quickly as they do with puppy food ? After weaning they are on Dr. John's, which I've never seen before. Any experiences with this food ? He is also a big advocate of the BARF diet but doesn't practise it at the moment. Is there a way to follow the BARF diet without costing a lot of money ? I wouldn't know where to get the meat from apart from supermarkets which obviously would mean it would turn out very expensive ! I don't want to skimp on her food by any means, but I'm not made of money, haha. What do others do ?


i highly recommend NFU Mutual for insurance, i used them for my last dog and i was never let down or disappointed. Also my bosses friend has their flatcoat retreiver insured with NFU and they paid out a bombshell after her husband accidently ran him over with their own car in their own driveway, i'm sure many companies wouldnt have paid out for that.

dr johns is a cheap basic dried complete, it's good enough but not the best. we used it at the kennels for many years because it was cheap.

there are many companies you can order RAW food from for your dog online. i checked out durham pet feeds amongst others, i havent decided on the best one price/quality wise yet though.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Aaah congrats on choosing your puppy!

As for barf diets, every body i knows orders online. (Ferrets as well as dogs) you can but frozen raw meat, barf mixed diets, tripe or whole minced birds and rabbits, including bone and organs for a blanced intake... I would googpe barf or raw animal feed suppliers online, cant for the life of me remember the names of any of the sites!! 

I dont know which barf options are best for dogs as my research has been for ferrets, but i know theres some great info on barf on here and have heard many people say it works out the same or cheaper than a packaged pet food if you plan it out well and are organised with suppliers.. i know my mums found that to be true with her great danes too!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

I've looked into BARF and am very confused really ! There's such variation in price, etc. I don't know what to do. Do they need the veg/rice part ? Do you need supplements ? Are you better off getting the ready prepared meals, and how do you know if you're feeding enough ?! Puts me off a bit as I am clueless and more likely to go for the safe, tried and tested option but I really like the sound of the benefits of this diet.

As for insurance, I've shopped around as well but it's the first time I've bought insurance of any kind so again am a novice. What type should we go for ? With her being pedigree I'd rather be safe than sorry. I'd like one that pays out for the same condition regardless (if this exists), because if she ends up with any of the breed-specific problems, they will be lifelong, and I'd like to have that security. I don't mind paying a higher premium but don't want to be stung by the ones where you have to pay the vets for the cost of the treatment and claim back later, because I can't guarantee I'll have that kind of money ! Defeats the point of insurance anyway surely.

Here she is  Our little Roo at 9 weeks


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Best dog insurance IMO is from Marks and Spencers, haven't had a dog in about 3 years now, but it was a low excess, and only once per condition. Max was allergic to all kinds, and they paid out for his prescription diet till they day he was PTS. He tore his cruciate ligament twice within the space of year, and they paid for that no problems. We had the premium cover.

On the subject of paying and then having to claim back at a later date, a lot of vets won't deal with insurers directly, they don't want the hassle of trying to claim. Me and my mum used to work at a vets, and they ended up stopping accepting it as they where messed around by a few insurance companies.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

as above some vets will not accept payments direct from insurance in case they are messed around, others will only accept from certain companies they personally have not had an issue with, so it maybe worth asking which they accept direct payments from, but that can be difficult because they will likely be trying to hard sell you the one they sell and get commissions on rather than the one best for you.

Currently I am with Marks and spencers lifetime cover with both my dogs, a future dog would likely look at NFU to see if they cheaper but can't fault M&S for the pay outs and my vets accept direct payments from them where as I know they do not for the supermarkets brands.

With regards to the swapping to adult food early I am sorry to upset but your breeders have it backwards, which is common. People often think puppy food is for encouraging growth, but actually it is for controlled growth. It is limited in nutrients compared to adult food whilst allowing enough calories per kibble piece for smaller dogs. Adult food would actually make the dog grow faster putting strain on joints and is the wrong choice for a puppy.


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Awww she's gorgeous. Cant beat a black blanket tri (but I may be biased) :lol2:. Mine is insured with Pet Plan. Not the cheapest but certainly the best IMO.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Well she is here and I adore her but she is a bloody nightmare as well, haha. I have a quick question - she keeps biting her hip area on both sides. I mentioned it to the vet when we went yesterday and he emptied her anal glands (loads came out !), but she's been doing it lots today as well, what could it be ? He checked her for fleas and other parasites and there's nothing.
Here we are:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I've no idea what it could be except maybe she's got into the habit of doing it from when her anal glands were irritating her?

She's flipping gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Magpie said:


> Well she is here and I adore her but she is a bloody nightmare as well, haha. I have a quick question - she keeps biting her hip area on both sides. I mentioned it to the vet when we went yesterday and he emptied her anal glands (loads came out !), but she's been doing it lots today as well, what could it be ? He checked her for fleas and other parasites and there's nothing.
> Here we are:
> image
> 
> ...


Aw shes so cute! And like what Katie said maybe she has got into the habit of it.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you  

Anyone who has/knows about pet insurance, for the puppy, should I go with:









or 










The M&S website seems to come up with these two, but the lower priced one is not a lifetime cover, it's only standard !?


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

she is SO CUTE!


----------

